# Which place is the best/safest to buy from?



## mirinquads (Apr 26, 2014)

Hey everyone. 

I know I havent "paid my dues" on this site and what not, but I figured I'd ask anyway.

A little about my self: Training natty for 4-6 years on and off, so I figure its time for a little help, as im getting on the older side and have been having trouble cutting lately without going very low in calories, and its affecting my job performance, in the gym and in the bedroom, which is unacceptable!

So I'm looking for a good place to get some Clenbuterol, which I'm banking on will help the cut, or at least make it shorter in length so that I won't suffer as much. I have look at DNP, but that seems like it would exasperate my problems instead. 

So I'm looking for the best place to buy from that will get me the best price / quality and safety of getting it into the country (Northern Europe.)

I'd be incredibly grateful for any help!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 26, 2014)

why do u feel anyone would help u buy illegal drugs ...and what if someone say like a dr tillacle pms u saying hey bro i got what u need just send the money to cock face? welcome to ugb


----------



## GreatGunz (Apr 26, 2014)

Clen sucks effedrine/caffeine /asprin is way better!
how old are you?
Training an diet should have no effect what so ever on sex drive.

have you had blood work done?
have your testosterone levels checked 
your estrogen levels as well .

tell your doc ur having these issues and you want the tests done .
also let him know u want to know exactly what ur tests say not that you wanna hear all is normal get the printed test.

start here

an if u haven't already done so do an intro thread.


----------



## DreamChaser (Apr 26, 2014)

Greatwhitepeptides if ur looking for research grade no one is going to help you with a source for pharmaceutical. Welcome to ugbb


----------



## TriniJuice (Apr 26, 2014)

If they won't help you find gear....Trini will
http://www.cyclegear.com
All the gear your little heart can afford


----------



## TheLupinator (Apr 26, 2014)

Thinking of something to say Jenner won't delete...... I got nothing


----------



## event462 (Apr 26, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> If they won't help you find gear....Trini will
> http://www.cyclegear.com
> All the gear your little heart can afford


 
 LOLOLOL You are a terrible, mean man Trini! I think that's that why I have a man crush on you!


----------



## mirinquads (Apr 27, 2014)

DreamChaser said:


> Greatwhitepeptides if ur looking for research grade no one is going to help you with a source for pharmaceutical. Welcome to ugbb



Why not? Seems weird for a site about steroids : )


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 27, 2014)

mirinquads said:


> Why not? Seems weird for a site about steroids : )



where do u see steroids in the name of the site? this site is for learning about fitness not helping u break the law...now read the rules if u wanna be a good member


----------



## mirinquads (Apr 27, 2014)

GreatGunz said:


> Clen sucks effedrine/caffeine /asprin is way better!
> how old are you?
> Training an diet should have no effect what so ever on sex drive.
> 
> ...



Effedrine was awful for me, felt strange and couldnt think straight for a while, even after a 3 week cycle. I have checked my bloodwork, it should be good, in my country its really hard to get them to actually show you numbers though.


----------



## mirinquads (Apr 27, 2014)

I see its customary to haze the new guy, but if anyone want to be helpful, a pm would be lovely ;>


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 27, 2014)

mirinquads said:


> I see its customary to haze the new guy, but if anyone want to be helpful, a pm would be lovely ;>



u are asking to get scammed...slow down nobody is flaming u..just trying to show u the way which i see u aint pickin up on


----------



## GreatGunz (Apr 27, 2014)

You feel a hell of a lot better on effedrine than u do clen....


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 27, 2014)

if u want to cut u dont need dnp or anything else but a good diet..dont get used to taking something everytime u want a certain look


----------



## Flyingdragon (Apr 27, 2014)

www.gnc.com

Tell them Losie sent u their way....


----------



## mirinquads (Apr 27, 2014)

http://www.gnc.com/Pets/Cats/family.jsp?categoryId=12946238&cp=10772793

will this shit get me ripped?


----------



## mirinquads (Apr 27, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> u are asking to get scammed...slow down nobody is flaming u..just trying to show u the way which i see u aint pickin up on



Well actually im asking to not get scammed ; ). I thought maybe one of you would have mercy and share a decent source, in pm if possible, but i see thats going to take something more. And yes I can do it with diet, but like i said in the OP, not eating enough ****s with me a lot.

Also don't **** my wife brah


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 27, 2014)

mirinquads said:


> Well actually im asking to not get scammed ; ). I thought maybe one of you would have mercy and share a decent source, in pm if possible, but i see thats going to take something more. And yes I can do it with diet, but like i said in the OP, not eating enough ****s with me a lot.
> 
> Also don't **** my wife brah



i wont fuk her ...but u cant on a open forum ask for someone to pm u ..first thats against the rules second nobody knows u..third u will get scammed 100%


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 27, 2014)

mirinquads said:


> Well actually im asking to not get scammed ; ). I thought maybe one of you would have mercy and share a decent source, in pm if possible, but i see thats going to take something more. And yes I can do it with diet, but like i said in the OP, not eating enough ****s with me a lot.
> 
> Also don't **** my wife brah



no mercy!


----------



## mirinquads (Apr 27, 2014)

Well, da **** do i do then? ;D Find the biggest ****er in my gym and demand some of that good shit?


----------



## Flyingdragon (Apr 27, 2014)

Tiller is back!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 27, 2014)

mirinquads said:


> Well, da **** do i do then? ;D Find the biggest ****er in my gym and demand some of that good shit?



thats on u bro we all got problems in life


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 27, 2014)

Say someone does pm you. You want the best and safest source judging by your thread title. How would you know that is the best safest?


----------



## mistah187 (Apr 27, 2014)

U can eat a lot while cutting. Just gotta eat the right shit.


----------



## DreamChaser (Apr 27, 2014)

Your going about it all wrong.Someone PM for a source I simply wouldn't reply but most arn't so nice.Best advice I can give u is stick around for a while and make friends....If u want to ask the biggest guy in the gym that's on you


----------



## Flyingdragon (Apr 27, 2014)

Wake up everyone, its Tiller using another fake name....


----------



## mistah187 (Apr 27, 2014)

I knew I smelled cats


----------



## snake (Apr 27, 2014)

What the hell do you think GreatGunz was doing for you? My first thought was blood work but he beat me to it. How can you have a game plan when you don't know where you''re at?


----------



## coltmc4545 (Apr 27, 2014)

Good god the dude asked for somewhere to buy clen, like a research site. The same places we refer people to for PCT. I don't ever recall anyone ever getting flamed for asking where to buy stane or clomid. I read the thread title and I came in thinking he was asking for tren. He said CLEN. I'm all about flaming people for asking for sources for gear but I don't think I've ever seen someone get bashed so hard for research chems. Damn you guys are on one tonight.

There's a lot of good research sites. great white peps have good reviews. I have always used extremepeptides. Don't know about EU shipping though. I think clen will do nothing that a simple diet/cardio tweak wouldn't do though.

I won't flame you for asking about clen but the word mirin is pretty homo.

Good luck


----------



## Maintenance Man (Apr 27, 2014)

mirinquads said:


> Well, da **** do i do then? ;D *Find the biggest ****er in my gym and demand some of that good shit*?





coltmc4545 said:


> Good god the dude asked for somewhere to buy clen, like a research site. The same places we refer people to for PCT. I don't ever recall anyone ever getting flamed for asking where to buy stane or clomid. I read the thread title and I came in thinking he was asking for tren. He said CLEN. I'm all about flaming people for asking for sources for gear but I don't think I've ever seen someone get bashed so hard for research chems. Damn you guys are on one tonight.
> 
> There's a lot of good research sites. great white peps have good reviews. I have always used extremepeptides. Don't know about EU shipping though. I think clen will do nothing that a simple diet/cardio tweak wouldn't do though.
> 
> ...



He did say clen...but his posts indicate gear. Why would the biggest fukker in a gym be known for dealing clen? LOL


----------



## mirinquads (Apr 27, 2014)

^Because he's also the most cut obviously.

Also No homo on the Mirin ofcourse.


----------



## brutus79 (Apr 27, 2014)

mirinquads said:


> ^Because he's also the most cut obviously.
> 
> Also No homo on the Mirin ofcourse.



Although your issues seem urgent right now asking complete strangers where to get chemicals that you THINK MIGHT improve your dilemma is pretty dangerous.  It's like driving into an inner city and asking the first black person how much the drugs are that he is selling.  I promise it won't end well.

Anyone who helpfully pm'd you has a tube of lube and a rager to go with it- all you are gonna do is reduce the volume for your farts, ya dig?

Hang out here.  Meet people- then ask those you deem trustworthy for advice.  Isn't that what you would do in real life?  This isn't any different.


----------



## mirinquads (Apr 27, 2014)

Well I like to live dangerously.


----------



## DreamChaser (Apr 27, 2014)

mirinquads said:


> Well I like to live dangerously.



lol..................


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Apr 27, 2014)

I get mine from walmart 4 bucks for a 10ml depot  na nana nan na


----------



## sky42 (Apr 28, 2014)

When I want to cut I dont eat for 40 days. I lose a little muscle but looking like Justin bieber is worth it.


----------



## Yaya (Apr 28, 2014)

Don't do steroids u cheater


----------



## TriniJuice (Apr 28, 2014)

sky42 said:


> When I want to cut I dont eat for 40 days. I lose a little muscle but looking like Justin bieber is worth it.






10 char..and 1 Beiber


----------



## SHRUGS (Apr 28, 2014)

My girlfriend wears a Brah. I always say let them fun bags hang out!
!SHRUGS!


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 28, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> View attachment 1144
> 
> 
> 10 char..and 1 Beiber



Looks like he is ready to jack 2 dicks!


----------



## ken Sass (Apr 28, 2014)

Flyingdragon said:


> www.gnc.com
> 
> Tell them Losie sent u their way....


cvs is good too


----------



## stonetag (Apr 29, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> If they won't help you find gear....Trini will
> http://www.cyclegear.com
> All the gear your little heart can afford


Hey bro I've bought gear from them, good quality, great prices, fast shipping and they take visa/mc/discovery! Wa hoo!


----------



## speech (May 7, 2014)

Yea try eca, that's some good stuff that doesn't have you feeling weird


----------



## speech (May 7, 2014)

I usually get mines from amazon, sign up for they're card and get 25 dollars off! What a deal!


----------



## Alfa ROM (Feb 3, 2019)

hahaha the sarcasm is over 9000 at bro bundy:32 (18):  thank god i read before i get roasted. My guy all i can say is you have to work your way up before you ask a st*pid question especially in a none private chat smh. You wouldn't say that to a jacked up person in front of them without getting to know them. Trust is key. You never go in balls deep. Some are just sloooow learners.


----------

